
Microsoft releases new all-in-one Office app for iOS and Android - deepaksurti
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/02/microsoft-releases-new-all-in-one-office-app-for-ios-and-android/
======
ksharifbd
And parts of it are written in React Native which positively adds to the
recent RN conversation.

------
mister_hn
Used it also while in beta. Pretty stable and fast (on Android). Thumbs up to
all the MS team

